# Holster for Ruger P345



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking for a holster for my Ruger and want to wear it on the outside of my hip (Don't know if any are made that can be worn on either the inside or outside of the hip ) and also has a place to carry an extra magazine. Don't have my CCP but may possibly get it in the future, but for now would just be carrying out in the mountains when camping as non-concealed. Any suggestions on a good holster for this pistol? Thanks, utbowhntr.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't see that Cabela's has this holster available for your model, but this is the one that I have and like. I like the button to make it easy to remove when I want it to, but locked in when I don't, the normal plastic ones I found to be too hard to get out of there.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got a P345. I carry it in a Gould (803) XD4 holster that you can easily pick up anywhere. I couldn't find a production holster at the time - that was a couple years ago.

Best custom holster manufacturer out there is Nevada Gun Leather. I have several of their holsters for my other handguns. Solid business, fast delivery and really high quality workmanship at a reasonable price. http://www.nevadagunleather.com/

For concealing the P345, it's big for IB carry, but after several trials with other holsters I found the Crossbreed Supertuck to be the most comfortable. http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Finn. I think you just solved a problem for me.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah me too, I think one of those Crossbreed super tuck is the way to go for me.


----------

